# boss bracket dodge leveling kit question?



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey gang, 
I'm looking to put a VXT boss on the 05, but I will be going with leveling kit on the truck as well. My concern is not being able to drop the boss bracket down far enough to get a proper hitch height. IE: tips of blade touching and not center of the blade in the "Scoop" position and or the nose of the blade in the a"Vee" position digging in and the tips off the ground....

Has anyone had this problem? did the bracket drop far enough or any modifications needed to be made to the bracket?

Thanks!
Ian

05' 3500 SRW dodge/Cummins


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

bump!!!


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe B&B will chime in soon.
I didn't need a leveling kit, my set-up only squatted an inch when i raised plow,I put 1000lbs balast in back of wheels and truck barley squats at all when i raise plow now.Your going to need to cut your valance up to do the mount.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks ZJM

Ill be running a leveling kit just for appearance reasons. The valance might come off all together. The one on my 06 didnt survive long after the plow was installed :realmad:


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

You know, that is going to be hit or miss. For some reason, I had to drop my mount an inch, but others with a 2" leveling and 285's were able to keep the push beam at 15.5 inches on the bottom setting.


----------



## 08SnowPusher (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello guys. Just stumbled on the site a couple of days ago and heave been "lurking" around soaking up the information. After reading this thread I had to post because I went through the same thing last year.

I use Boss 8'2" poly V's on my 2008 Dodge 2500 CTD. I went with the 2" hellbent spacer and run 33" tires in the summer. I can plow with that set-up, but don't like to. It is difficult to get the plow on and off and you also have to deal with all of the other issues, I.E. wing tips digging and improper transfer of force through the plow frame to the truck frame. My winter tires are 265/70/17's and everything works well with that set-up. My math does, however, tell me I am still about a 1/2" too high, but it isn't very noticeable.

If you were to go with a 1.5" spacer, stock size tires, and put the mount in the lowest position I think it would work very well. 33's will still fit easily. Also, there is certainly no need to remove or cut your valance unless, of course, you want to. Mine is intact and helps protect the HID balasts that are mounted there. 

IC-smoke, I haven't had a chance to play with posting pics on this site and don't have time today, but I would be happy to email them to you or even text them to your phone if you want to send me a PM with the info. BTW, nice trucks. Is it possible I recognize them from the cummins forum? Best of luck!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The geometry of the blade will be messed up with the xtra lift of the coil spacers. Even with my Sno way Mega V had alignment issues with the blade sitting perfectly level in all positions. In time the blade will loosen up and become a little more slopy making it scrape better. 

Perhaps a smaller set of tires would help the issue. NTM keep those alunimum ones nice and new looking. I have been thinking about a lt245 75 17 for mine in the winter. Might be smaller but will reduce the gear ratio for stop and go and give you optimum traction due to the skiny tire. Might look silly but who cares, pushing snow is not a fashion show !!!! 

I would get the blade and work out the bugs from there. Spacer kits to drop the mounting kit don't seem very hard to make ...


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

i have a 09 with 285's 2 inch leveling kit plow mount set on lowest setting is perfect i have pics on here also.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

08SnowPusher;1218807 said:


> IC-smoke, I haven't had a chance to play with posting pics on this site and don't have time today, but I would be happy to email them to you or even text them to your phone if you want to send me a PM with the info. BTW, nice trucks. Is it possible I recognize them from the cummins forum? Best of luck!


Yes sir Im on CF!. I will PM you my number!

I dont want to mess with the plow geometry at all, I put a 2" leveling kit on my 06 after I put the plow on and it messed it up but then again my meyer classic II mount didnt have any more adjustment to go down unless I had something fabricated up.

Do the boss brackets just have one extra hole to drop in the bracket (on a stock truck)? I guess Ill just have to go with a 1.5" lift.

I have a set of hummer rims with 285/70/17 mastercraft courser ct's for the winter.


----------



## 08SnowPusher (Jan 29, 2011)

On my 08, at stock height, I don't believe the plow frame would be in the lowest position like it is now. I put the spacers on the truck before I put the mount on so I don't know where it would be with a stock height truck. My last truck was a super duty and I had a 4" lift with 33's for the winter and I had to have a bracket made to drop the mount that far. I wanted to avoid that hassle on this truck, but still be able to run 33's in the summer. It doesn't look nearly as good with the little tires, but they work reallly good in the snow and the plow lines up with them. With a 1.5" spacer and 285/70's you will probably be really close to being to tall for the stock mount. 

I'll check my pm box & get you a few pics of my truck.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

08 I tried to PM you the number but I couldn't for some reason.... so its on your message board Thumbs Up


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't have any issues.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

I plow some rough terrain and need every bit of clearance I can get so a levelling kit is a must. I also run 285 BFGs and my VXT sits perfect ... I still have one adjustment hole on the rubber bumper/stop also if needed.










A few more pics *HERE* if you like


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

mopard, I really like your truck! one of the cleanest I've seen! I've always been partial to std cabs but with the family growing I need another row of seats! 

I'm looking at a slightly used Poly VXT this week, hopefully things pan out Thumbs Up


----------



## 48archer (Feb 5, 2011)

My 03 had a 2in leving kit on it and it set a tad high for the 15 1/2 height, when the plow has new cutting edges on it the plows comes on and off easy, but when the edges start wearing down it becomes a pain in the butt to unhook the plow from the truck. What i did to make it easy was when i was done plowing instead of dropping the plow on the floor of my garage i would take 3 2x4s about 2ft long and lay them on the floor and set the plow on them, put one in the middle and one on each side. This would raise the plow enough and make it easy to hook up and take off. Another thing is every truck sits at a different height, my 2010 after putting the 2in leveling kit didnt sit too high for the 15 1/2 inch height that Boss recommends where my 03 did.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Bump!

I finally got my parts back from the powder coating place, I picked up a 2.5" leveling kit from Zone offroad. Hopefully it works out! for some reason the 05 doesnt sit very nose high at the moment and maybe I can get away without doing a ton of fab work to the bracket to drop it.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

When you break out the tape measure, let us know.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

IC-Smoke;1351098 said:


> Bump!
> 
> I finally got my parts back from the powder coating place, I picked up a 2.5" leveling kit from Zone offroad. Hopefully it works out! for some reason the 05 doesnt sit very nose high at the moment and maybe I can get away without doing a ton of fab work to the bracket to drop it.


how much did that leveling kit set ya back? and are those h2 wheels painted black?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I have an 06 with ssc23 springs on it and it raised up the front 2.5" and just had to reset up the mount. No extra fab work.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Hardwood!

I picked the leveling kit up for $90. They are H2 rims. I had them powder coated along with the plow brackets and two sets of chevy rims. They turned out great!! The H2's look a lot better with the center caps on them. I had to rattle can them black to match


----------



## jsyl7 (Feb 13, 2011)

i put the 2.5" leveling kit in my 2500 from hellbent i have no problem with my plow other than the fact that it is a little more difficult to put the plow on and off


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

IC-Smoke;1353495 said:


> Thanks Hardwood!
> 
> I picked the leveling kit up for $90. They are H2 rims. I had them powder coated along with the plow brackets and two sets of chevy rims. They turned out great!! The H2's look a lot better with the center caps on them. I had to rattle can them black to match


Are the chevy 8 lug and dodge 8 lug the same bolt pattern or did you use adapters?

I like the H2 wheels a lot on that truck.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

oldbluehairhemi;1356085 said:


> Are the chevy 8 lug and dodge 8 lug the same bolt pattern or did you use adapters?
> 
> I like the H2 wheels a lot on that truck.


Same bolt pattern


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Like hardwood said they are the same bolt pattern just the center bore is smaller on the Hummer rims by a few thousands so they have to be opened up. Dodges are lug centric so you can open them up any way you want.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

IC-Smoke;1356603 said:


> Like hardwood said they are the same bolt pattern just the center bore is smaller on the Hummer rims by a few thousands so they have to be opened up. Dodges are lug centric so you can open them up any way you want.


so is it just the h2 wheels that will fit or any 8 lug chevy wheel?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

should be any 8 lug rim.


----------

